# Sticky  Excting News! Now you have a chance to win Horseforum.com Premium Membership for a year + get your photo added in Official Gallery. FAQs answered.



## TaMMa89

*Exciting news!*


VerticalScope has offered to boost our traditional Official Horse Forum Photography Competition with great prizes. Now in every month, the winner will:


Win an access to Premium Membership for a year
Get their photo added in the Gallery


What happens next?

I'll work together with VerticalScope staff regarding prizes and Winners. I'll continue with organizing the contest. At this point, no big changes in the current Contest scheme are expected. However, time will tell if changes and adjustements are needed.

The first prizes will be handed out when February Photo of the Month 2022 contest winner has been announced!

Based on practice and experience that we've gained from Feb - till now: What happens when you win, and what happens if you win again during the same year:

Once you've been announced as a winner, I'll alert VerticalScope staff, and they'll grant you free Premium Membership status. You don't need to do anything yourself. I'll add the winning photo in Results of Official Forum Photography Competition subforum. You can find this subforum under Horse Forum News and Announcements section.

_Can I still participate if I win?_

Yes you can. If you win again, there are three options available:

A) You can have another year for free
B) You can grant your new premium membership to another member or
C) You can decide to give it to the runner up.



Please stay tuned, more information will be shared, when/if needed.

If you have any questions related to the new prizes, you can comment this Discussion in Official Horse Forum Photography Competition subforum: Official help Discussion and questions related to... 

You can tag me @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) for getting faster response.


----------



## TaMMa89

UPDATE: We have few new updates regarding to winning and receiving prizes, now when we have had some experience with this new scheme (prizes included). Please read the opening post in this Discussion for the newest updates.


----------

